# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Kurang lamanya karantina

## rendy_

Saya ingin berbagi pengalaman kepada teman-teman sekalian .. Beberapa hari yang lalu , saya dibuat pusing karna kurangnya karantina pada ikan baru yang saya karantina hanya 3 hari dan langsung masuk kolam.. Setelah itu saya pergi keluar kota selama 4 hari dan sewaktu pulang saya dapat info dari orang rumah kalo pagi hari kolam bau amis, semua ikan badannya merah semua kaya alergi, ada juga yang mengambang dan ada yang menggesekkan badan k BD. Untungnya orang rumah inisiatif langsung menambahkan aerator tambahan , kemudian siang hari waktu saya pulang langsung saya backwash 30% , garam 11 bungkus dan amoxilin 25gram.. Setelah berdiskusi dengan om LDJ akhirnya ketahuan kalo karna kurang lamanya ikan baru yang mengakibatkan backterial clash, akhirnya ikan baru langsung diangkat dari kolam dan dikarantina dengan garam dan aerasi .. Keesokan paginya , semua ikan baik-baik saja dan badan ikan lebih mendingan daripada kemarin, kemudian kolam saya water change 40%, garam 11 bungkus dan tambah pompa untuk menambah DO dikolam.. Sore harinya tercium bau amis dan akhirnya water change lagi 15%.. Hari ke-3 , water change 30% dan PK dosis 5gram..  Hari ke-4, pagi water change 30% dan siang garam 5 bungkus.. Hari ke-5, water change 20% dan amoxilin 25gram.. Hari ke5, PK dipagi hari dan siang water change 20% .. Sudah mendingan tapi masih seperti di foto .. Jika ada masukkan lain bole di share teman-teman .. Terima kasih

http://ibb.co/dip1pw
http://ibb.co/gMBswb
http://ibb.co/dOocUw

----------


## rendy_

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rendy_

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rendy_

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rendy_

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

